# Urgent Chipmunk information needed



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

As the title suggest I urgently need information on chipmunks, predominately what species are kept and how many there are likely to be kept in the UK, I appreciate this can only be an estimate. Also is it correct that the Asian (Siberian) chipmunk _Eutamias sibiricus_ is the most commonly kept species! Having had a quick look they taxonomy of these little buggers seems a bit confused and it may well be that a number of species are actually kept in the UK.


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Try the forum super-chipmunks.co.uk they may be able to help. Ali


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestion, I have just posted a request for help.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

aliburke said:


> Try the forum super-chipmunks.co.uk they may be able to help. Ali


Below is part of the message I posted on the chipmunk forum, unfortunately it has attracted little response. The proposed listing is under the Alien Invasive Species Regulations currently before the EU Commission. I have to submit a written argument as to why the Siberian Chipmunk should not be banned from private ownership, I desperately need to try and establish the likely numbers kept as pets in the UK! 

“Today I have just been informed that it is being proposed to list the Asian (Siberian) chipmunk _Eutamias sibiricus_ on the list of species to be banned. My understanding is this is the most commonly kept species of chipmunk in the UK? I am urgently trying to establish if this is correct and if so how many are likely to be kept in the UK as pets”


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Not a lot of use Chris, but I used to keep siberian chipmunks. I'm not sure that I can see them competing with the grey squirrel if they got loose in the countryside, but they could survive in our climate if they had a food supply. 

They were quite common in the 90s/00s, but I have not seen them so much in recent years as there are other squirrels making headway in the pet market. I don't visit pet shops much though, so I may be wrong. I don't see chips being in the top 10 of pet mammals, but they might make it into the top 20.

I would happily keep them again, but all my enclosure space is taken up with my skunks! Much more cuddly than chips!


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine was a 'stray' ... no idea how long he was wild for but they can certainly survive in this country considering people keep them in outdoor enclosures. 

Can't really help with your question on numbers Chris but from the amount I've seen since keeping him I would say they're roughly as popular as Degus, maybe a little less? But then that might just be because I keep my eye out for them, can't say for certain. Siberians are certainly the most commonly kept species though.


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hiya,

I'm sure Pets @ Home used to sell chipmunks years ago,certainly a lot of pet shops I went into did sell them.

Would it be worth contacting [email protected] and asking how popular they were,and their reasons for not selling them now.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess this is what the ban is all about. Hysterical article in the Mail 5 years ago.
Fears that diseased French chipmunk plague will reach Britain | Mail Online


----------



## Lydia171 (Jul 17, 2013)

aquajird said:


> I guess this is what the ban is all about. Hysterical article in the Mail 5 years ago.
> Fears that diseased French chipmunk plague will reach Britain | Mail Online


Well,if it was this, 5 years is way too long :gasp:.

I thought we already had Lymes disease in this country,in our deer populations and spread by ticks.

The French have had rabies for a very long time,by building a tunnel was just asking to make the spread of that across the channel easier.

Suspect it is more likely that chipmunks can breed successfully in this country that is making the Government want to ban them rather than diseases they could possibly spread.


----------

